# Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger ;)



## DeLuXe0994 (16. Dezember 2011)

*Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

Hey, 

Ich bin ein C++-Anfänger und sehr begeistert davon ^^ und würde gerne mit anderen Anfängern wie mich eine kleine Anfänger-Gruppe aufmachen  

Ich denke so kann man Erfahrungen sammeln und lernt sofort das Gelernte anzuwenden bzw. praktisch auszuprobieren. Man kann so dann auch den anderen weiterhelfen und so auch aus anderen Fehlern lernen  

Ich mache jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr C++ (mit kurzzeitigen Pausen) und besitze auch ein Lernbuch. 

Wer also jetzt Lust und Laune bekommen hat, der soll mir einfach eine private Nachricht schreiben^^

Danke 

P.S: Würde mich über Nachrichten freuen^^


----------



## Crysis nerd (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

Schreib mal bitte, ob du schon Pns bekommen hast, also wie es aussieht mit deiner Gruppe.
Denn ihr solltet euch in einer Gruppe immer ein Ziel setzen und nicht einfach nur ne Gruppe sein und euch gegenseitig Fragen stellen 

Son kleines Projekt wäre doch richtig für sone Gruppe ^.^

mfg


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

Ja an so ein kleines Projekt an dem man dann auch noch arbeitet, würde die Sache noch interessanter machen ^^


----------



## fadade (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

@CrysisNerd: wie wäre es mit kleineren fragestellungen, die in DEINEM Projekt entstehen? Da kommste günstig an arbeitaaaaaa 

@deluxe: könnten das hier ja zu so ner Art C++-Sammelthread machen^^
Wär auch mit dabei; durchs Studium wurde ich momentan total auf so eine Gammelsprache getrimmt und das würde ich gerne wieder etwas loswerden


----------



## Crysis nerd (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

fadade: Also ich weiß nicht... kleinere Fragestellungen sind immer ein bischen doof ohne Zusammenhang. Das können wir glaub ich vergessen. Ich meine es ist nich interessant wenn ich sage: Prüfe die beiden Listen von Objekten auf Kollision 
Und alle anderen großen Probleme sind von großem theoretioschem Ausmaß, was auch hier fehl am Platz sein dürfte.

Aber für den Anfang könnte ich mal das vorschlagen: ProjektEuler.net
Da is ne große Sammlung von schweren Problemen, die nur mit Programmierung zu lösen sind. Aber da lernt man auch weniger C++, mehr logisch denken.

so weit erstmal

mfg


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

Ja also ein Projekt sollte immer dabei sein, woran man arbeitet und sich daran auch später Ziele setzt


----------



## hBGl (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

Ich hätte auch Lust mitzumachen. C++ mach ich sehr gerne, nur leider momentan nicht wirklich regelmäßig.

Ich werde mal die Augen nach einem interessanten Projekt offen halten oder gibt es schon was?


----------



## DeLuXe0994 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

Hey ja ok ist cool ^^ Hab dir ne Nachricht hier geschickt ^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

Ihr könntet euch in der Gruppe mal die SFML (googlen) anschauen, falls ihr einfache grafische Anwendungen oder kleine Spiele schreiben wollt. Ist auch für Anfänger leicht zu verstehen


----------



## DiabloJulian (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lerngruppe für C++-Anfänger *

Würde auch gerne mitmachen, lerne aber gerade nur JAVA 
Evtl. könnte ich mich in irgend einer Weise am Projekt beteiligen? Interesse wäre vorhanden!


----------

